# Boiling ribs?



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

Can someone please tell me where this myth comes from? I wound up in a conference room at work nearly being laughed out of the room because I insisted that the oven or smoker was the right way to cook ribs, not boiling them first then nuking them on a hot grill.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't know where it comes from but it is an evil pernicious concept that destroys what that product can be when well cooked. Sad indeed that people swear by it.

I recently tried a new to our area barbecue joint. Slow Joes Backyard Barbecue. Truly vile boiled ribs. They were YELLOW TAN. and equally horrible to eat. Some of the worst food I've ever eaten.

Phil


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

As I learned (the hard way when I moved to the south in the early 80's) it's mostly a Northerner thing. For some reason the Pit or any real smoker was strickly south of the Mason-Dixon line. It wasn't until recently (last 20 years) that the smoker has gained in popularity throughout the country. Good thing too.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Boiling ribs is like... like... like cooking filet mignon to well done.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Or, shudder at the horrible memory, cooking ahi all the way through.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Gee, I just boiled up several pounds of beef back ribs last night. Of course, I'm not planning on serving the ribs as ribs, I was making a batch of stock for a fruited beef stew.

I wonder if boiling meat is something that came over from England hundreds of years ago or something. For restaurants that can't be bothered to do things right, boiling ribs first probably gives a more consistent product in a known amount of time. Fussing over REAL ribs until they are done can wreak havoc with a daily schedule.

I live in the Salt Lake City area, and luckily there are some good Q places in town for those times I don't have my own smoker going.

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

So, teamfat, the killer question for you is: what is the best local Q in SLC? 

I've eaten in most of the SL Valley Q joints, but haven't tried the ones in Utah Valley or up North a bit either. I hear good things about Holy Smoke up in the Roy area.

Phil


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Boiling ribs came into being as a convenience for folks who don't want to spend the time it takes to do it right. You boil them until tender, brush with barbecue sauce or a glaze, and pop 'em on the grill or under the broiler.

People who put convenience first, however, by and large are willing to sacrifice flavor. So they boil their ribs, use things like crockpot classics, and eat at McDonalds.

I actually was taught to prepare ribs that way, more years ago than I care to remember. That lasted until the first time I ate real que. Ain't never boiled a rib since.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I also think it's definitely a nawthern thing. I was taught to boil ribs in beer. We do that still with bratwurst. Somehow we think wasting a few bottles of good beer on lousy bratwurst will make it all good again.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Gawd we used to do that didn't we?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

ROTFLMAO ...

shel


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

"Boil" for me is dirty, nasty, 5 letter word, but I have been guilty of, uh, "treating" ribs with moisture. O.k. force sheilds up, and I'll 'splain real quick like.

Had a catering gig and the customer wants ribs, they knew they would cost, but they wanted them and they wanted it fast. Now I have a cheap little smoker (Lil Chief..) and there's no way I could tie up ribs for 100 ppl in there and be ready in 72 hrs. So what I did was peel off the membrane, brine them, gave them a nice rub, and a quick smoke. Then I laid a mirepoix sauted in bacon fat in a roasting pan, laid the ribs on top, poured a quart or so of chicken stock ontop, covered it tightly and poached the suckers for an hour or so. Then gave them another quick smoke (30 mins) and they were ready for re-heating on the bbq. Now this is fairly labour intensive, but I didn't have access to a smoker large enough to smoke large batches for the time it requires, and I wasn't going to go out and buy 4 more Lil Cheif smoker neither. Ribs were pretty good, got rave compliments. But then again, I've never had REAL 'Q from the south neither.


----------



## grumio (Apr 16, 2006)

I've braised ribs in Chinese red-cooking sauce & then finished them on a grill with a sweet/spicy soy glaze & they were terrific. Now I believe in Barry Goldwater's dictum that "Extremism in defense of barbecue is no vice," & given a choice I'd smoke ribs properly, but it's not always an option (time/equipment/weather).

Or what? If you can't smoke 'em, don't cook 'em at all?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Speed with flavor is one thing, Foodpump. But not the same as what we've been discussing.

The approach is to separate the ribs into pieces that are one, two, or three ribs. Then boil the heck out of them, in plain water, until they are tender---and in the process leaching out all the flavor. Then finish them on the grill or broiler rack. 

From the description, sounds like yours would be rather tasty. 

BTW, when I was taught that technique nobody every removed the membrane. Nowadays I can't imagine doing ribs with it in place. Live and learn, I reckon.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey, Grumio, thanks for the Barry Goldwater reminder. 

Y'all remember him also saying, "Texicans don't know good chile from corral leavings!" 

Somebody, of course, went running to John Conley to tattle. That led up to what was going to be the great congressional chile cookoff. But Watergate got in the way.


----------



## phil-moyers (Nov 5, 2007)

In my earlier years, I also learned that pre-boiling the ribs causes the flavor to disperse. I'll have it prepared as a special request, but I instruct my guys to flame-grill the ribs for the duration.

When I coach clients on preparing ribs, I recommend this way as well.

-Phil Moyers


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was kinda thinking about the whole boiling thing and it came to me that almost every culture or ethnic form of cooking has some sort of "Boiled dinner" I guess ribs would be no different especially since that's the way they were produced in our home when I was growing up.

Smoking meats is a task. All day in it's short form. Personally I believe it as the tried and true method to produce them yet....If ya really crave ribs and don't want to feel like you're eating a rubber eraser, then most are left with few alternatives. ya make do with what ability and equipment ya have. 

So as an alternative to the "destruction" un err uhh I mean boiling of the ribs I offer these ideas.

First off if you have a grill and a rotisseri.... Take the ribs, rub or marinade as you wish and tie them to the rotisseri spike. Most are 4 so you can get 4 racks of baby backs or two spare. Fire up the coals, infra-red or burners on low and let em go. You'll want to add some form of moisture to the ribs like a baste about half way thru the process or you'll trade erasers for leather. 

The second option is an oven method. I have used this in several kitchens I have run. It works and folks alway enjoy the product.

Take the ribs and marinate them in a mixture of lime juice, liquid smoke and water for around 1 hour but not longer than 8. Remove from the marinade and liberally rub with your favorite BBQ rub. Then on a sheet pan with a minimun of a 1" lip place, bone side down, as many racks as you can without them overlaping each other. Add 1 cup of water or just enough to coat the bottom of the pan but not submerse the ribs. Cover with plastic wrap or parchment sheet and than tightly with foil. Place in a 225 deg oven for 2 or 2-1/2 hours. Remove from oven , vent tray but do not remove foil completely. After 20 min refrigerate or throw on a hot grill. sear and sauce as you would normally. Serve and enjoy.


----------



## grumio (Apr 16, 2006)

Is this really a language thang? _Boiling _ seems to inspire nothing but contempt. _Braising_, though... hey, cool. (& I am aware that braising & boiling are not the same thing).


----------



## mastercook (Oct 22, 2007)

bluedodz... No matter what anyone tells you, boiling ribs is just being lazy and uninformed. But it does say a lot about the trade today, untrained help and poor management. They will serve anything, good or bad, its all the bottom line. I have been smoking ribs and everything else I can get my hands on for years. Just love the food.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I've never been a big rib person. I really think boiled ribs would turn me completely off. We have a smoker and use that for the infrequent occasion when ribs are called for. I could see doing them in the oven as a last resort but the thought of boiling them is so unappealing to me!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Grimio, "boiling" and "braising" are not interchangeable. 

To boil means to have the product COMPLETELY immersed in water and brought to or above the boiling point. While this cooking method is good for pasta and potatos, the high heat and physical action of bouncing around in the pot is not good for meat or many other items, and the juices and flavour of the meat are sucked out and lost in the high volume of water.

Now, to braise means to have the meat item in the smallest pot available and partially immersed, usually 1/3 of it's hight in a flavourful liquid. The pot is tightly closed and subjected to a gentle heat from the oven. Any liquid left over is converted to sauce.

The difference? Kinda like taking a date to a fancy restaurant in either a beat-up 5 ton diesel grain truck, or, in a fancy 2 seater sports convertible. Meh, both will get you there, but how they get you there, and how you feel during and after the ride are completely different.....


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ahhh Braising!:lips: Potroast, shortribs, Osso Bucco, Oxtails and bavarian style spare ribs (among other things) wouldn't be the same without it. Great point and final analogy too Foodpump!:look:

It's kinda funny how, when we all talk about ribs, BBQ/smoked is usually the only method that comes to mind. How we forget there are other recipes/uses for them.


----------



## grumio (Apr 16, 2006)

Grimio, "boiling" and "braising" are not interchangeable.

I am aware that braising & boiling are not the same thing.

duh


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Another question from a rib-rookie...

Are all baby backs created equal? What should I look for when buying?

I'm trying to cook them on a gas grill (=available equipment), low heat, long time, etc. Should I try a different cut than baby backs?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I made grilled baby back ribs for the first time this summer. Personally, I prefer spare ribs to baby backs because I think baby backs don't hvae as much flavor- that's just my taste; yours may vary. 

I use a flavorful rub on rib pork chops and used the same one on the ribs. I rubbed them and let them sit in the fridge about three hours. I put them meat side down on the grill on low (I have a Weber gas grill) for about 20 minutes per side. It didn't take any longer and they were nicely crusted and tender. The membrane had been removed when I bought them, which helps.

The rub includes dark brown sugar, kosher salt, smoked paprika, granulated garlic, granulated onion, ground black pepper, ground dry sage and thyme. Sometimes I put some ground coriander in it to, but not every time. Proportions are a house secret.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Years ago some would say that Canadian Baby Backs were the way to go. Not real sure but I think things have kinda settled down a bit and become more equal in recent years. Although spare ribs or St. Louis #2's are the choice for most domestic ribs. 

Low and slow is really the only way and since you want to use the gas grill, may want to go with the spare ribs. They have more mass and might hold up better to the method cooking. Not to be pushy but ya should give the oven method I posted a couple posts back a shot and finish over the coals/gas/whatever.. Most folks loose patience or can't get the correct adjustment when using the grill.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm a fan of Pat's BBQ - good Q, as well as live music. The brisket plate at Kaiser's carry out is pretty good. I live in central SLC, near Trolley Square, so I rarely get out west where Q4U is located, but I've heard good things about that place, plus the owner is a big supporter of utahbbq.org

Had some family in town this spring, they wanted dinner at Chili's. One of the kids ordered the highly touted baby backs. They didn't look like any ribs I'd eat! The power of mass advertising, I guess.

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Pats is good. Holy Smoke up in Layton/Syracuse is good. I also like Sugarhouse Barbecue a lot. Joe Morleys is worth a visit, but out of the way. T of Q4U is a great guy, but I'm not a fan of his restaurant barbecue. He cooks differently for competition and I might like that better.


----------



## phoenix 12 (Oct 13, 2007)

That's almost the same as the rub I use. I put in cumin, and ground red pepper. They marinate overnight. I cook them about six hrs. After the first two hours I will wrap them in foil, and baste w/ apple juice. Then baste every hr till done. Hmmmmm Now ya got me thinking ribs. Sounds like some winter time BBQ 

Mike


----------



## lana (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't grill myself but my boyfriend does and he's pretty darn good....but not the rib. We have tried cooking them all kinds of ways and the last time I swore I would never take part in another rib cooking again.

He has a chargriller-grill/smoker--charcoal and wood fired. He has smoked them for 12 hours, grilled for less, and somewhere in between. Everytime these things are truely horrible....tough, leathery, almost inedible. What meat you do manage to pry off the bone tastes really good....but the yield is only a bite or two per rib.

He refuses to boil the ribs, which is how my mom always made them. 

Question: if you get ribs and they still have the membrane on them...how in the heck do you get that thing off?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

you slip a butter knife, or fork under the membrane and work it loose in a corner. Then grab it with a paper towel and pull.

You BF is overcooking those ribs a LOT. 4-6 hours is all it should take in a smoker at 250 or under. Much less if a hotter temp. Grilled, they can be done quite quickly but won't be as tender as you get from a low and slow cooking.

You should look at this past discussion. I posted a link there about removing the membrane and some trimming for the St. Louis cut.

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/recip...back-ribs.html


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree that he's cooking them way too long on the smoker. We have the Brinkman Smoking Pit Professional which is like the offset Chargriller. We try to keep the smoker temps on the thermometer mounted near the smokestack at 250-300. The temp is lower at the grate. It only takes us 4-6 hours to cook ribs. In fact, we've cooked 60 lbs of boston butts in around 12 hours.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Oldschool, thanks for the advice. I'll have to forgo the oven method though, as I do ribs only in the summer, and using the oven just makes the kitchen unbearably hot.

PHatch, I think the St Louis cut may help my ribs a lot.

Thanks so much.


----------

